# Convince me to not be so friggin nice



## Noah (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone that does their own billing should know what I'm talking about. I have this terrible weakness(conscience) that I've not yet been able to overcome. A little old lady can give me a cookie while I'm doing an estimate and I'll knock a thousand off the bid:sad:, great for her, bad for business. I guess I just haven't become cut-throat enough yet. So any tips on ignoring the urge to cut people breaks? I do have a great reputation because of this, however sometimes it feels like I'm doing charity work rather than putting money in the bank:wallbash:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

What kind of work are you doing, and how are you billing it?


----------



## Noah (Oct 22, 2007)

You name it man, sometimes it's time & mat. sometimes it's estimate, sometimes it's flat rate. As for the type of work, ALL things plumbing. BTW are we allowed to talk prices here or is that taboo?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Noah said:


> Anyone that does their own billing should know what I'm talking about. I have this terrible weakness(conscience) that I've not yet been able to overcome. A little old lady can give me a cookie while I'm doing an estimate and I'll knock a thousand off the bid:sad:, great for her, bad for business. I guess I just haven't become cut-throat enough yet. So any tips on ignoring the urge to cut people breaks? I do have a great reputation because of this, however sometimes it feels like I'm doing charity work rather than putting money in the bank:wallbash:




get it out of your head that you are somehow being an "inconvenience" to someone by charging them. THEY CALLED/HIRED YOU. they need a job done.


this is really elementary. jeez - bad enough giving a break or a freebie after the contract - but before the estimate?!?!:blink:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Noah said:


> I have this terrible weakness(conscience) that I've not yet been able to overcome. A little old lady can give me a cookie while I'm doing an estimate and I'll knock a thousand off the bid:sad:, <SNIP> So any tips on ignoring the urge to cut people breaks?


Yah, take a look in YOUR cookie jar. Anything but crumbs?

I tend to have the same flaw. And sometimes I cut 'em a break on the first job for 'em, figuring it will generate more business down the road . . . WRONG!

A cure? Keep paying your bills. If that don't cure you, you are hopeless, sorry.


----------



## Noah (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, keep it comin', I need a smack in the head to get over this vice. Oh no, here it comes again... sometimes I actually cringe handing someone a big bill, even when I've told them what it'd be before hand! I have got to get over this.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Noah said:


> You name it man, sometimes it's time & mat. sometimes it's estimate, sometimes it's flat rate. As for the type of work, ALL things plumbing. BTW are we allowed to talk prices here or is that taboo?


Talking price is a moot point,it varies across the country, and everyone knows I charge more than anyone else. if you are a sucker for old ladies crying poor, think about going flat rate for everything.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

The lady saying "I did not know they made plumbers that cute" gets me everytime. I do not do favors anymore because it always comes back on you. You have to realize the tactics people use to get their way. 
My husband just died and he always took care or these things.
I've got 45 rent houses and I always need a good plumber.
blah,blah I could go for days with the tactics.
The thing with big bills is that someone else is going to give them a bigger bill, and they're going to deliver it with confidence and get the job. So just hand it to them as if it were a $10.00 bid, so they know this work is nothing new to you, because you've done 1,000's of these big jobs


----------



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yah, take a look in YOUR cookie jar. Anything but crumbs?
> 
> I tend to have the same flaw. And sometimes I cut 'em a break on the first job for 'em, figuring it will generate more business down the road . . . WRONG!
> 
> A cure? Keep paying your bills. If that don't cure you, you are hopeless, sorry.



We do new construction and remodels only no service work. Sometimes we will go out for something simple like change the toilet flapper or my favorite no "water pressure" and we change the flapper or clean out the aerators if it only takes a second we don't charge. We have several of those sweet old ladies who have recommended us to many new clients. 

If you don't usually ask where people here about you you should. Just because someone didn't have a more work for you doesen't mean they did not know someone who did.

Best thing to do is make a price list for you main services and stick to it. Sure sometimes you will have something extra to add but this way you won't short yourself all the time.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Good lookin' women always seem to get a price break with me.:whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I see no problem giving a break to single mothers or people on fixed incomes. Giving back is not a weakness it should be seen as a strength.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I see no problem giving a break to single mothers or people on fixed incomes. Giving back is not a weakness it should be seen as a strength.


What are you giving back? Your money? 

Everyone gets charged the same with me, period. If they want something free or cheap, it ain't me, babe. If they can afford a house, they can afford a plumber. If they can't afford a plumber, then how can they afford a house?

My service charge (45.00) to show up and my full page ads kinda discourages the welfare cases, anyway.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Putty Truck said:


> What are you giving back? Your money?


Yes.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

what timing, i just threw a widow in collections...
she's sweet & all but swimming in my plaster & chemicals.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I see no problem giving a break to single mothers or people on fixed incomes. Giving back is not a weakness it should be seen as a strength.


Good for you Mike. I consider doing favors like this, direct charity. if you are making a decent living, have a decent car, house and some toys what's wrong with giving back a bit to those in need. I'm not talking about a person who is just cheap, but someone like a struggling single Mother or an old widow on a fixed income.


----------



## Noah (Oct 22, 2007)

All right now, cut that sh*t out! I was just getting pumped up and you guys get me thinking all nice againfftopic: I'm trying to look at it as strictly business with no emotional connection. I certainly don't need any lessons on business ethics, although I sure know some contractors that do


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

POOLMANinCT said:


> what timing, i just threw a widow in collections...
> she's sweet & all but swimming in my plaster & chemicals.


:w00t:

Exactly. If I give to charity, it isn't to some homeowner. Owning a home isn't poverty; going without food for two days is poverty.

If the single mom is like Angelina Jowelle, well.....that's a charity of a different nature. That's more like a gift from the gods :laughing:


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Holmstedt said:


> Sometimes we will go out for something simple like change the toilet flapper or my favorite no "water pressure" and we change the flapper or clean out the aerators if it only takes a second we don't charge.


I used to do that. Then I realized that, first of all, they expected to pay me for my service. Sometimes, if you're too nice, they won't hire you again because they're embarrassed. Or they WILL hire you again because they think you're an easy touch - it'll always be a Saturday or an evening and it'll always be something small.

I finally realized that I was getting several of these a day and at the end of the day had no income. So I instituted a new minimum charge. That was part of my problem - I didn't want to charge less than an hour minimum, so I would simply say, "I'll catch you next time." And usually, there was no next time.

So I set the minimum at $40 - that's a reasonable charge - and I explain that although I didn't do much, it still costs to come to the job.

Now that I'm flat rate, I've revised it once again, and now it's a $38 "minimum diagnostic" and if they accept the job, I waive the fee because it's built into the price. If they argue that they can't afford the price and then argue that they won't pay me if I don't fix something, I won't argue back - it isn't worth it.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree.. Set a minimum price just for showing up. Once I started doing that, things started making more sense... Why would I only charge $55 for one job that took me an hour to do and $95 for a different job that also took me an hour to do? The materials cost between those two types of jobs was almost the same.

Your motivation for charging money is that you need the money in order to keep your business afloat.

Now of course 95% of my business is to new homes where these people seem to have a whole lot of disposable income, and I don't do an 'essential' service like plumbing, electrical or HVAC. But still.. there are other ways you can help your community.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Tachdaddy*

NOAH--Stop being a pushover,learn how to earn with a smile. I used to be the same way untill I learned the TECH DADDY secret. www.charliegreer.com Get his service tech sales dvd's and you'll be on your way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Noah (Oct 22, 2007)

You don't get a cut from Charlie do you? Kidding, but I'm so skeptical about all these "convention" pep talk guys, but I'd be happy to buy his gig if you say it's worth it, thanks, Noah


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> NOAH--Stop being a pushover,learn how to earn with a smile. I used to be the same way untill I learned the TECH DADDY secret. www.charliegreer.com Get his service tech sales dvd's and you'll be on your way.:thumbsup:


Tell them PARA1 sent you and they'll throw in a free set of kitchen knives.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Waterlesswatercloset*

HEY THE PLUMBER When are you going to add a water supply to that toilet your sitting on in your avatar?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> NOAH--Stop being a pushover,learn how to earn with a smile. I used to be the same way untill I learned the TECH DADDY secret. www.charliegreer.com Get his service tech sales dvd's and you'll be on your way.:thumbsup:


Hey, anyone have a used set for sale?


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> HEY THE PLUMBER When are you going to add a water supply to that toilet your sitting on in your avatar?:laughing::laughing:


It must be the toilet you roughed in at the church we did together.


----------

